# Redoing the 90 gal



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam redoing the 90gal and want to plant it but I have a common pleco in there thats what Ive been told anyway I included a pic . Will it eat the plants. I scored some red and yellow cambomba on sale at BAs they only had a couple so I grabbed them the yellow has little yellow flowers on it  Thanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

none of mine eat the plants...just the veggies I put in.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> none of mine eat the plants...just the veggies I put in.


Thanks I picked up 4 new Jds so I wanted to add afew plants in there. Quess Ill find out if it works .lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My JDs however won't let any plants stay put too long. They dig everywhere.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> My JDs however won't let any plants stay put too long. They dig everywhere.


I put granite around the plants lol.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they will dig up plants for sure lol
I dont mind as we like planting here


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> they will dig up plants for sure lol
> I dont mind as we like planting here


Oh well they are not very big yet about 3ins I was more worried about my pleco lol I will just have to stat lots of cuttings. If my fish are happy Iam happy. lol. My first flower opened on my red camboba its only little but pretty.


----------

